# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben

## GeKo

Hallo,

Ik ben een man van 70jaar en ook uitgegeleden net als zovele, daarbij heb ik aan de linkerzijde een paar ribben mee gekneusd. Van de Dr. pijnstillers Diclofenacnatrium 50 PCH gekregen in de eerste hulp v/h ziekenhuis.

Dat is nu 6 dagen geleden, maar heb er goed last van bij bewegen,hikken,hoesten etc. 

Wat is de beste manier om hier zo snel mogelijk vanaf te komen??

----------


## Engelien

Hallo GeKo, gats dat vallen is ook een ramp en gekneusde ribben doen heel erg pijn.
Zelf heb ik er 10 jaar geleden 6 gebroken en die zijn nooit geheeld dus ook veel pijn.
Echter dat terzijde, na een week of 6 moet het eigenlijk wel genezen zijn en wat HEEL belangrijk is: blijf vooral goed doorademen en daarmee bedoel ik dat u ondanks de pijn toch een paar keer per dag moet proberen diep in en uit te ademen en goed door te hoesten. Beter 1 pijnlijke goede hoest dan vele kleine hoestjes. De longen worden door de pijn nl te weinig geoefend en met name de longpunten blijft dan slijm inzitten. (ik weet, het klinkt vies) en voor u het weet hebt u een infectie en dat is niet goed. Longontsteking kan dan ook nog het gevolg zijn en dat is ook beter te vermijden.Diclofenac is een goede pijnstiller (u mag er ook paracetamol bij geruiken als de pijn te erg is) maar is heel erg slecht voor de maag. Bij langdurig gebruik aan de huisarts vragen om maagbeschermers, bij maagpijn direct stoppen en andere pijnstilling vragen!. En bij pijnstilling is het belangrijk de medicatie te nemen VOOR dat deze is uitgewerkt! Dan is de spiegel van het middel in het bloed constant en de pijn draaglijker.Veel sterkte en hopelijk bent u in februari zo'n beetje overal vanaf! Vriendelijke groeten, Engelien (50+)

----------


## Ronald68

Geko,

Helaas moet ik me bij Engelien aansluiten. Alleen in de film kunnen se er een verband om doen. In werkelijkheid dus niet. 
Zelf heb ik er eens 3 gekneusd gehad tijdens een potje basketball, veel pijn maar dat duurde ongeveer een week of 3. Verder niets aan over gehouden. Even doorbijten dus Sterkte.

----------


## GeKo

Alle vriendelijk bedankt voor uw reactie!

----------

